# Parts express question



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever bought seen or heard any of the parts express bookshelf mtm speaker kits ?


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

How did they sound compared to most other high end brands ie paradigm kef b&w ect.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

You have to compare apples to apples, oranges to oranges. None of those brands use Dayton drivers...


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok that being said what might you be able to compare them to? Specifically the rs722 kit if you have heard them.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

First off, if you'd like to invite comparisons, please give us a link...

This is an RS180/RS28A MTM, a very popular driver combination since the RS series was introduced. I know of 5 different XO designs, not counting PE's. These are low-distortion drivers with well known filter requirements, chief among them to suppress the break-up modes of the RS180. 

Therefore, while I can unreservedly recommend the drivers, the PE XO is necessarily suspect relative to the DIY designs. The pics show what looks like LR4 for the tweeter, and there are enough added components on the other board to suggest they've dealt with the break-up modes. However, the proof is in the hearing. 

I have a pair of NatPs, one of the 5 DIY designs, and I'm both very happy, and found them to do well at DIY events. NatP is a solid design; at absolute worst, you'd only need $50 in XO parts to do the conversion. 

Have fun,
Frank


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Thank you very much for your input. Sorry I did not give a link I do not know how to give one using the iPhone app.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I have heard wonderful things from the TriTrix TL build. 106db capable and response to 40hz or lower depending on internal stuffing/dampening. I want to buy this affordable PE kit and build it with my dad as a father son thing. 

I love the enclosures and you could also buy the Dayton reference drivers and re-work the crossovers. The crossovers in this kit make it happen and are voiced perfectly for this kit and regular/classic Dayton drivers. The fine builders that created it really know their stuff. Hats off to them in their many projects and builds. :clap:


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you ever looked into or heard anything about the rs722c kits? They are what I'm looking into.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Dang, yes. Sorry, that's what I get for multi tasking. The only thing is the aluminum tweet. All drivers are the Reference drivers which are smokin awesome. Don't know how you dig your highs so other than that the kits are thumbs up, great enclosure, great crossovers, and the reference drivers are sweet. You won't be dissapointed. You can go as far as trying different ways to dampen the enclosures to, like clay (possibly overkill but thats just how I roll).

The aluminum reference tweets are something that I have purchased and currently have some in my side surround towers. Crystal clear sound and powerful but not in the "part your hair" way. If your listening position is greater than 12 feet use them. If less opt for the Dayton soft domes, you will love the efficiency with the detailed sound that one has to love!


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

In your opinion how do you feel using these as your front mains with a pair of tc sounds epic sealed 12" enclosures? That is what I have in mind.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh yeah!! If your gonna place on stands, fill the stands with sand. PE has great deals on nice audiophile type stands. I would still spike the stands or better yet, spike the enclosures on the stands then fill stands with sand.

Ear level with the high freq drivers for best listening and your flavor of subs is fantastic. I wouldn't be afraid of running the mains down to 60hz or lower depending on how you dampen them. The reference drivers are efficient and have a great spec to them with great low freq response so, make those subs dissapear with a lower x-over. I'd be curious what your receiver will set as the x-over to your subs with these.

They will need break-in time and will sound better each day, you will one day be listening to them and they will honestly blow you away at the difference once they break-in.


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

If it give you any idea as to what my receiver has for xover feature in have and onkyo tx-sr805 with audesseys but I'm not sure off of the top of my head which version


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

The Audyssey calibration will give a smooth response with a little boost in the lower and a little attenuation in the highs so it may just be the ticket with the blending of them with your subs. You can always listen and verify and adjust. If your receiver allows for a "Flat" calibration scheme I would try that to compare. The original Audyssey scheme may also tone down the aluminum tweets as a bonus with its calibration for a smooth response.


----------



## fbov (Aug 28, 2008)

hearingspecialist said:


> I have heard wonderful things from the TriTrix TL build. 106db capable and response to 40hz or lower depending on internal stuffing/dampening. I want to buy this affordable PE kit and build it with my dad as a father son thing.
> 
> I love the enclosures and you could also buy the Dayton reference drivers and re-work the crossovers. The crossovers in this kit make it happen and are voiced perfectly for this kit and regular/classic Dayton drivers. The fine builders that created it really know their stuff. Hats off to them in their many projects and builds. :clap:


I've read your subsequent posts, but I can't see what you're suggesting?

Tritrix is a great deal, a great value for the money, but you get what you pay for. 40Hz I believe, but they're not making 106dB if my ears are in the room; the distortion levels would border on torture until the drivers blew. Conversely, that's what makes it the ideal entry level kit, and a great one for your intended use. 

You can substitute drivers in a kit, but only if you want to waste money; you'd need to throw out most of the kit. XO and box are not intended for RS drivers and are not likely to sound good. Or am I missing something?

Your comments on the RS28A also sound as if you're talking about the RS28F... it's got the hotter top octave. 

HAve fun,
Frank


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I didn't completely read the OP fully and my fault there, thought we were talking the TL version. I will do 20 push-ups for my mistake:sweat:

I do own a set of the mentioned high frequency drivers as I mentioned and their location/use. Just sharing my experience with them relative to my listening position using YPAO "Flat", "Front", and "Natural" calibration programs for reference listening sessions and experimenting.


----------

